
Inca child mummy reveals lost genetic history of South America - Thevet
http://news.sciencemag.org/archaeology/2015/11/inca-child-mummy-reveals-lost-genetic-history-south-america
======
hackaflocka
It's only 500 years old. Its relatives would be alive today, no? So is this
headline, then, a little click-baity?

~~~
jacquesm
Quite a few people living only 70 years ago have no living relatives today.

~~~
phaemon
That obviously depends on what you mean by "relatives". Odds are that a random
human chosen from anywhere on earth is no more than your 16th cousin.

All life on earth is your relation (as far as anyone knows).

~~~
BigChiefSmokem
I'm guessing he means direct ancestry.

------
jlebrech
would the DNA be intact? we could try to revive that race.

~~~
jmnicolas
His race is human, I'm pretty sure we have plenty of that already ;-)

